# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Γλυφάδα - Άνω Γλυφάδα

## giorgos_g

Geia xara, iparxi kanenas apo Glyfada poy na exi stisi kerea?
Ego meno Ano Glyfada kai endiaferome na stiso ena AP, epidi omos den eimai kai poli gnostis opiadipote voithia dekti  ::

----------


## MaximillianGraves

hello file!!!

kane kataxorisi to simeio pou eisai stin nodedb ama den exeis kanei idi
kai koita pioi einai stinperioxi sou...

ego eimai argyroupoli, ean se endiaferei na stiseis AP 

na milisoume na doume kai an to epitrepoun kai oi synthikes
(an kai xlomno to vlepo) na kanoume kai kana conne
h' mesou kapiou pou einai sto Elliniko..

----------


## giorgos_g

> hello file!!!
> 
> kane kataxorisi to simeio pou eisai stin nodedb ama den exeis kanei idi
> kai koita pioi einai stinperioxi sou...
> 
> ego eimai argyroupoli, ean se endiaferei na stiseis AP 
> 
> na milisoume na doume kai an to epitrepoun kai oi synthikes
> (an kai xlomno to vlepo) na kanoume kai kana conne
> h' mesou kapiou pou einai sto Elliniko..


Ok filaraki tha proxoriso stin kataxorisi (an ta katafero) kai ksanamilame  ::

----------


## giorgos_g

> hello file!!!
> 
> kane kataxorisi to simeio pou eisai stin nodedb ama den exeis kanei idi
> kai koita pioi einai stinperioxi sou...
> 
> ego eimai argyroupoli, ean se endiaferei na stiseis AP 
> 
> na milisoume na doume kai an to epitrepoun kai oi synthikes
> (an kai xlomno to vlepo) na kanoume kai kana conne
> h' mesou kapiou pou einai sto Elliniko..


Filaraki tin ekana tin kataxorisi (elpizo na epesa sosta...) 
iparxoun atoma konta mou alla den ksero an to epitrepoun ta ktiria gia na sindetho mazi tous, pantos an einai na kanonisoume na ta poume.

----------


## drf

δοκίμασε να έρθεις σε επαφή με τον "andy" είναι στο κέντρο της Γλυφάδας..  ::

----------


## giorgos_g

> δοκίμασε να έρθεις σε επαφή με τον "andy" είναι στο κέντρο της Γλυφάδας..


Tha tou stilo E-mail...

----------


## sky2000

Φίλε καλώς ήρθες.
Η θέση μου στην nodedb είναι http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... nodeid=372

Δυστυχώς στη Γλυφάδα το ενδιαφέρον είναι ακόμα μικρό.
Σε λίγες ημέρες θα έχω εξοπλισμό για να κάνουμε καμμιά δοκιμή,
αν και είμαστε λιγάκι μακριά.
Είμαι σίγουρος πως σύντομα θα εμφανισθούν και άλλοι ενδιαφερόμενοι
και δεν θα έχουμε μεγάλες αποστάσεις να καλύψουμε.

Πάντως στην ίδια ευθεία βρίσκονται ο Tage και ο papous που φαίνεται να ενδιαφέρονται.

----------


## giorgos_g

> Φίλε καλώς ήρθες.
> Η θέση μου στην nodedb είναι http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... nodeid=372
> 
> Δυστυχώς στη Γλυφάδα το ενδιαφέρον είναι ακόμα μικρό.
> Σε λίγες ημέρες θα έχω εξοπλισμό για να κάνουμε καμμιά δοκιμή,
> αν και είμαστε λιγάκι μακριά.
> Είμαι σίγουρος πως σύντομα θα εμφανισθούν και άλλοι ενδιαφερόμενοι
> και δεν θα έχουμε μεγάλες αποστάσεις να καλύψουμε.
> 
> Πάντως στην ίδια ευθεία βρίσκονται ο Tage και ο papous που φαίνεται να ενδιαφέρονται.


File mou epidi ekei pou meno einai psila isos na ta kataferoume na sindethoume, pantos opos les ki esi konta mou einai 2 atoma sta opia kai tha stilo minima gia na do an endiaferonte, afto omos den simeni oti den tha prospathisoume na sindethoume emeis e?  ::  
Alithia, ton eksoplismo apo pou ton pires????

----------


## giorgos_g

Siga siga diktionete kai i Glyfada, elpizo na diksoun kai aloi endiaferon  ::  oso pio poloi toso pio kala  ::

----------


## chrispan

Kalispera paidia  ::  kai ego glyfada ... oxi gia na mi lete diladi pos den exei apoxisi  ::  *KAI EGO MESA GIA GLYFADA*, sygekrimena elliniko

----------


## sky2000

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ  ::   ::   ::  
Επιτελους κατι κινείται και στην περιοχή μας
Καταχώρησε πρώτα την θέση σου στην http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/?
Το στίγμα σου θα το βρείς στο http://www.maporama.com
Αν δυσκολευτείς ρώτησε πάλι, δεν δημιουργείς πρόβλημα.
Ετσι θα πάρουμε μια ιδέα για τις μεταξύ μας αποστάσεις.

Λεπτομέρειες και άλλες οδηγίες στο πολύ καλό tutorial: * Συχνές Ερωτήσεις (FAQ) !*

----------


## giorgos_g

Orea, siga siga mazevomaste, file mou kapia stigmi tha epikinoniso mazi sou gia na kanonisoume gia kana kafedaki mazi me ta alla pedia pou endiaferonte.
Exeis grafti sto NodeDb?

----------


## sky2000

Απόψε εμφανίσθηκε ο Yannis στη nodedb με αρ κόμβου 659.
Παρατηρώ οτι σχεδόν στη ίδια ευθεία είμαστε 
*Ajax
sky2000
Tage
pappous
giorgos_g
cheatmode
Yiannis*
μάλλον πρέπει πολύ γρήγορα να κάνουμε κάτι 
γιατί φαίνεται ότι κανουμε ευθεία σχεδόν 5 km
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## giorgos_g

Ipomoni mexri arxes Martiou...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Stathis

kalimera

ego eimai ano glyfada (terpsithea sigkekrimena) kai idi exo arxisei na mazevo pragmatakia... :: PP

mallon mesa stin epomeni vdomada tha eimai etoimos gia dokimes...

to kalo einai oti eimai pano se ipsoma kai vlepo polles perioxes...(me to mati toulaxiston).. :: 

node 692

----------


## giorgos_g

Tha vlepis sigoura emena kai ton sky2000  ::  
Siga siga mazevo ki ego ton eksoplismo kai tha mporesoume na kanoume dokimes  ::

----------


## chrispan

> Απόψε εμφανίσθηκε ο Yannis στη nodedb με αρ κόμβου 659.
> Παρατηρώ οτι σχεδόν στη ίδια ευθεία είμαστε 
> *Ajax
> sky2000
> Tage
> pappous
> giorgos_g
> cheatmode
> Yiannis*
> ...


kai ego  ::  707

----------


## sky2000

Εχθές έβαλες και την θέση σου στήν nodedb
και τώρα έχουμε μία χονδρική ιδέα γαι τις 
αποστάσεις.
Πρός την μεριά σου έχω 2 πολυκατoικίες και το βλέπω πολύ
δύσκολο να πετύχουμε κατευθείαν σύνδεση αν και η απόσταση είναι 
μικρή.
Αν ενεργοποιηθούν όμως ο Andy, ο NCMglyp και ο Tage τότε η κατάσταση γίνεται πολύ 
πιο εύκολη.

Υπολογίζω πως θα έχω εξοπλισμό για δοκιμές τις επόμενες ημέρες,
μέχρι τότε ελπίζω να μπεί και κανένας άλλος ακόμα .

Προς την μεριά του Stathi η κατάσταση είναι περίπου
η ίδια.
Δεν κάνουμε όμως πίσω με τίποτα,
πρέπει μέσα στον Απρίλιο να έχουμε στήσει δίκτυο και εμείς 
στην Γλυφάδα,αρκετά καθυστερήσαμε (κυρίως εγώ).
Εμέτρησα στον Χάρτη και είμαστε 14 (περιλαμβάνω τον Yanni και Ajax)
νομίζω οτι είμαστε κοντά στο να είμαστε επαρκείς αλλά 7-8 ακόμη και δεν θα έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Stathis

avrio perno tin dlink kai arxizo egkatastasi...

1 question...keraioula ti na paro kai apo pou??...17ara grid leo alla mipos xriazete kati kalitero gia na sindethoume (pou exoume kai kapoia apostasi)..opoios jerei as pei i as steilei pm

thnx!

----------


## papashark

Συνήθως η 17αρα είναι και λίγο πιο μεγάλη από ότι χρειάζεσαι. Εάν μας περιέγραφες την εγκατάσταση που θα έκανες, θα μπορούσαμε να σου πούμε ακριβώς τι κεραία χρειάζεσαι, αν και κάτω από 17αρα είναι δύσκολο να βρεις σε grid στην ελλάδα. Μην ξεχνάς ότι το νόμιμο όριο είναι τα 20db μαζί με την κεραία !

Κεραίες (grid) έχουν ο gadgetakias καθώς και ο Τριδήμας. Υπάρχει και η Lamos που φέρνει panels και sectors.

Pigtail θα βρεις και από τους 3, τα φθηνότερα ο gadgetakias, τα καλύτερα μάλλον η Lamos, ενώ του Τριδήμα οι περισσότεροι δεν τα θέλουν. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις και μόνος σου, εάν πας στις ιδιοκατασκευές θα δεις πως φτιάχνετε ένα rpSMA βύσμα που πέρνουν τα dlink.

Μετά υπάρχουν και οι ομαδικές παραγγελείες. Βέβαια μπορείς να ψάξεις και εσύ σε άλλα μαγαζιά να βρείς μόνος σου (εάν είσαι τυχερός).

_Τα μαγαζιά και τυχόν προϊόντα που αναφέρω παραπάνω σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποτελούν πρόταση αγοράς !_

----------


## Stathis

eyxaristo gia tin super-fast apantisi!!!

koitakse...apaitiseis gia arxi den exo polles...mia apli egkatastasi gia na arxiso na mpaino sto klima thelo na kano kai kammia sindesi na doume pos einai kai pos ginete...

pistevo oti me tin 17ara tha eimai ok (an kai den tha me peiraze kati megalitero kai kalitero)...tora me ta pigtails mallon tha protimiso mia etoimi lisi gia sigouria...

thnx again!

----------


## sky2000

Γιατί νέκρωσε πάλι η Γλυφάδα ???  ::   ::

----------


## giorgos_g

> Γιατί νέκρωσε πάλι η Γλυφάδα ???


Isos fteei i elipsi metriton??

----------


## sky2000

Επι τέλους κατι κινείται στην Γλυφάδα και γύρω.
Ρίξτε μία ματιά εδώ 

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1540

----------


## giorgos_g

> Επι τέλους κατι κινείται στην Γλυφάδα και γύρω.
> Ρίξτε μία ματιά εδώ 
> 
> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1540


Epitelous!! ainte kai poli argisame...

----------


## TeLiaZ

eimai sto ellhniko kai 8ELW na syndethw ... yparxei kaneis na mou pei ti xreiazetai kai poso tha stoixisei peripou ??? 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> eimai sto ellhniko kai 8ELW na syndethw ... yparxei kaneis na mou pei ti xreiazetai kai poso tha stoixisei peripou ???


Υπάρχει κοντά σου ο chris69 (στο Καλαμάκι).

Συννενοήσου μαζί του με PM για περισσότερα...

----------


## chrispan

> avrio perno tin dlink kai arxizo egkatastasi...
> 
> 1 question...keraioula ti na paro kai apo pou??...17ara grid leo alla mipos xriazete kati kalitero gia na sindethoume (pou exoume kai kapoia apostasi)..opoios jerei as pei i as steilei pm
> 
> thnx!


Xmmm ... apo ta 18aria pesame sta 17aria ???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## menandros

Για σας 

ειμαι αγιο κωνσταντινο ,πλατεια γλυφαδας (στο παλιο ΙΚΑ) , αν θελετε επικοινωνισtε μαζι μου να δουμε αν μπορουμε να συνδεθουμε στην περιοχη ,εχω αρκετο εξοπλισμο απο παλαιοτερες προσπάθειες συνδεσης στο Αwmn  :: , ΑP καρτες και καλο σημειο στοχευσης gia AP (εκλησια) etc 

ευχαριστω 

MSN mesanger [email protected]

----------


## Cha0s

Όπ!

Τώρα σε είδα εσένα  ::  


Για ρίξε ένα scan προς τα πάνω (Μετσόβου & Πατρών) να δεις μήπως πιάσεις το ap που έστησα.

awmn-3512-Cha0s-Bro στο κανάλι 6.

Κάποιες μικρές προσπάθειες που έγιναν το Σαββατο για να βγει link με τον sinonick ήταν αποτυχημένες.
Δεν βοηθούσε και η βροχή και δεν έχω προσανατολιστεί ακόμα για να καταλάβω που πρέπει να στοχέυσω.

----------


## Painter

@menandros
Πολύ φοβάμαι πως σύντομα θα αχρηστευθεί λόγω παρεμβολών ένα λίνκ που έχω και έτσι θα είναι διαθέσιμο να κοιτάξει προς τα μέρη σου.
Είμαι Αργυρούπολη και βλέπω το βαρέλι της βάσης και δεξιά του όπως κοιτάω.
Με μια ματιά που έριξα στο χάρτη, δεν έχω εμπόδια μέχρι τον Αγιο Κωσταντίνο αλλά δέν ξέρω άν το υψοματάκι που υπάρχει πάνω απο το αεροδρόμιο κάτω απο το ΑΒ μας κόβει. Εσυ πρός Αργυρούπολη βλέπεις? Το βαρέλι το βλέπεις?

----------


## koki

Εναλλακτικά, υπαρχω και εγώ. Στέφανε τα interfaces μου δεν έχουν ακόμα βρει σίγουρη αγκαλιά, οπότε για ό,τι χρειαστεί, σε εξουσιοδοτώ να τα προξενέψεις εάν δεις ότι χρειάζεται.

ΥΓ. Επίσης ελπίζω σε εκείνο το αυτοσχέδιο κεραιοστρεφές  ::

----------


## menandros

σημερα θα δουλευω σε κατι βρωμοLAN μεχρι τις 11 -12 το βραδυ , αν μπορειτε αφηστε τα on για καποιο διαστημα για να κανω δοκιμουλες βραδυνες, και ssid awmn+.. ,dhcp pls , 

τα λεμε on line ελπιζω

----------


## menandros

αν λες το κοκκινο ντεποζιτο της αμερικανικης βασης το βλεπω απο ταρατσα , σηκωσα και μια φωτο πανοραμικη σε σημερινο ποστ

----------


## menandros

awmn-1806-3512 βρηκα ευκαιρια να ρiξω μια ματια και συνδεθηκα με αυτο το ap στισ 9και 27 το βραδυ , επιστρεφω σε κανα δυο ωρες για πιο σοβαρες δοκιμες

----------


## Cha0s

!!!

Αυτό είναι το Interface που κοιτάει προς sinonick για το μελλοντικό bb-link!

Η κεραία κοιτάει προς το βουνό στην πλατεία καραισκάκη!

Και είναι και σε ad-hoc.

Το awmn-3512-Cha0s-Bro το έπιασες μήπως;

Από πλευράς μου θα είναι όλα ανοιχτά δεν κλείνω τίποτα... εκτώς αν κοπεί το ρέυμα  ::

----------


## menandros

στο STABLER εχω στην ιδια ευθεια με αποκλιση μιας μοιρας τους


SSID SMC 80% LINK ME SUBNET ???

SSID 1806-3512 ad hoc LINK ME SUBNET 10.69.59.128/26 AWMN

daemons.gr.ap visible no conect 


και συνεχειζω ακαθεκτος , μαλον πρεπει να μπει κεραια αυριο

----------


## Cha0s

Είχες κανένα νεότερο σε άλλα scans;

Σκέφτομαι το Σαββατο/Κυριακή να πάω Γλυφάδα μπας και κάνω καμιά δουλειά της προκοπής τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός!

----------


## menandros

πριν κατεβεις στειλε μου μηνυμα να συντονιστουμε και ειμαι on -line , mob: 
************ ,αν ειπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω απο πλευρας εξοπλισμου πεs μου να κανoνισουμε σχετικα

ευχαριστω

Moderated by Pater_Familias

ΔΕν δίνουμε προσωπικά στοιχεία για την δική μας ασφάλεια.

----------


## Cha0s

Έχω μιλήσει με τον sinonick και θα πάω άυριο μάλλον να πάρω από αυτόν μία omni που του έχω αφήσει να αλλάξω αυτή που έχω βάλει τώρα γιατί πολύ φοβάμαι ότι τα έχει παίξει γιαυτό δεν την πιάνει κανείς.

Σαββατο μετά την συνάντηση στην Βούλα το κόβω για ταρατσάδα αν μπορεί φυσικά και ο αδερφός μου (δυστυχώς δεν έχω ελέυθερη πρόσβαση στο σπίτι του όποτε μου καπνίσει  ::  )

Άυριο δεν νομίζω να κάνω κάτι καθότι γιορτάζω ε και θα είναι κάπως να έρχονται οι συγγενείς για τα χρόνια πολλά και εγώ να είμαι στην ταράτσα και να στοχέυω πιάτα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## menandros

oops...ξέχασα οτι είναι του Αγιου Chaos άυριο , χρόνια πολλά  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Thanks thanks  ::  

Κερνάω link με 24άρα Andrew, για την γιορτή μου ποιος θέλει;  ::   ::

----------

